

Why all Web 2.0 sites should be twitter apps. - amichail

Why should a Web 2.0 site that has nothing to do with microblogging be
a twitter app?<p>Putting aside twitter's viral marketing potential, I will focus
instead on two key issues in Web 2.0 apps:  (1) reducing spam/
inappropriate content; and (2) encouraging user contributions.<p>(1) Reducing spam/inappropriate content<p>Since twitter users have a reputation to preserve, they are unlikely
to spam your site and/or submit inappropriate content.  Moreover,
filtering of inappropriate profile images is already done by twitter
so you don't have to do it.<p>Also, you could allow contributions only from users with at least
some minimum number of followers to ensure that they have a reputation
to preserve.<p>(2) Encouraging user contributions<p>Whenever users contribute content to your site, you can put their
photo, name, twitter home page, bio, url alongside that content as a
reward.  So basically, the incentive to contribute quality content to
your site is self-promotion.
======
mdonahoe
Hopefully the twitter people will create a better authenticate system.

Although what about apps where people want to be anonymous? Are you still
going to make them reveal their identity to your service?

~~~
amichail
OAuth is coming soon.

They could use a twitter account anonymously.

